# Remove Wool Felt From Oberon Cover?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I got my Oberon cover for my KDX way back when, but I now realize why I had stopped using it for a period of time - the felt used to "protect" the screen. It feels extremely weird when I bend back the cover to read, and I'm beginning to think it picks up more dust than it's worth the trouble of keeping. Does anyone have any idea on how I could possibly remove the felt with minimal damage to my beautiful cover?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

MartyS on this forum removed theirs, but it seemed like quite a process since not only is the felt stitched in, but it's also glued in as well. I have thought about removing mine as I absolutely hated the felt, it left lint on my screen all the time and it would get stuck in the bezel, but I ended up just buying another Oberon cover without it for my kindle keyboard.

You can see Marty's post with an after removal pic here, and decide if you want to attempt it. Just scroll down:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=51472.15

I know some others have covered theirs with other material as well.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I certainly don't need anymore covers, nor do I have the money to spend. Thanks for the link. I e-mailed Oberon to see if they would be able to remove it. If not, I may attempt to do it.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I made this pad to cover the wool felt on my Oberon K1 cover years ago. It is still on and functioning great. It is some very fine quilted fabric from Joann's. I sewed it double to fit the space. Then I attached it at the corners with tiny bits of sticky velcro. It has stayed put all this time with daily use. I thought this was a better solution for me because I did not want to deconstruct my Oberon.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't know how to sew, nor do I know anyone who does. It's an awesome idea I wish I could do.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe you could sell it here on the Buy Sell Trade part of the boards, and then you would just need to put a little bit of additional money towards a new cover which you could then order without the wool felt?


----------



## seajewel (Dec 7, 2011)

Annie said:


> Unfortunately, I don't know how to sew, nor do I know anyone who does. It's an awesome idea I wish I could do.


I don't sew either but I think attaching a piece of better-feeling cloth to the cover would not be that difficult. Maybe with double-sided tape or some such. When I ordered my Oberon (Van Gogh Boats in Navy for my PRS-950) I had it made without the wool or the pocket as I like the clean look and didn't want the wool to irritate my skin. I know a ton of people on the oberon facebook site were talking about how they feel the wool is so much more protective.. I honestly don't think that it would be much of a help, and much more of an irritant, considering the pet hair problem and the feeling of it.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with the suggestion to sell it and use the money towards ordering a new one without felt.  You will lose a little money but I have observed that there has been little interest in purchasing ones on eBay damaged when the wool has been removed by the owner.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Heck, attach it with glue. Get a piece of felt or fleece or something that you like better. put the glue on the edges of the pad as well as the middle of the pad and glue on the fabric.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> Heck, attach it with glue. Get a piece of felt or fleece or something that you like better. put the glue on the edges of the pad as well as the middle of the pad and glue on the fabric.


That's probably the easiest way and what I would do too.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rather than glue I'd use fusible webbing - it's thin (almost sheer) iron-on webbing you'd put between the wool and whatever fabric you chose to cover it with - press with a warm iron and the wool and fabric are fused together. You could find it at a fabric or (probably) craft store. It would be a bit smoother than gluing.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I actually got a reply from Oberon, and I'm paying them to do it for me. It would probably be the amount that I would lose by selling it and getting a new cover anyway, so I'm okay with it. My cover is in tiptop shape, and I didn't want to have to go through the process of trying to pick another cover.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 12, 2010)

I just got a new Oberon and didn't like the feel of the felt so I put a Decal Girl skin (intended for the back of the kindle) directly over the felt and now I really like the look and feel of the cover.


----------

